# Cavs vs Pacers - 1PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Indiana Pacers*

*Quicken Loans Arena*
Cleveland, OH
Saturday, March 8th, 2008
1:00 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Delonte West







SG – Devin Brown







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Ben Wallace​* 
*Pacers*:*







PG – Travis Diener







SG – Mike Dunleavy







C – Jeff Foster







SF – Danny Granger







PF – Troy Murphy​*



> LeBron James has watched as two starters were traded last month and numerous players have gone down with injuries. Through it all, he keeps looking for his teammates, but lately, scoring has taken a priority.
> 
> The NBA's leading scorer looks to help the Cavaliers (35-27) win for the fourth time in five games on Saturday when they look for a season sweep of the visiting Indiana Pacers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron active early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice push and dish by Delonte


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

D is still a little spotty 

Ball is moving on offense better early though


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

great start by Andy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte knocks down the 3

Playing well - Cavs up 25-9


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL sorry Flip - LBJ just toosed the hell out of his shot


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron with the great D


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wally for 3, pure shot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Cavs play much better ball at home.

Just like the "old" core used to be, the Cavs are great at home and mediocre on the road again. They will need to improve the road performance before the playoffs


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our bigs need to do a better job of finishing inside

Bad D by Wally there on Flip


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

yeah, Wally got schooled big time there...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ Wally pushing Lebron off the foul line on the tech


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Joe Smith playing well


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Smith with the nice jumper


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

joe smith's jumper is a thing of beauty


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is bad lineup: no one can create a shot out there. Put in Brown and AV. Take Wallace out


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What happened to the Pacers? They went from being one of the best teams in the league to having all the white guys in the league no one else wants


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally has no conscience. 

How does Delonte not get that call??


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man Wally sucks. Maybe we can trade Wally to the Pacers: he fits right into there player type


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lead down to 11


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow did Wally actually block a shot??

If that was Diener he must have a 2 inch vertical


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Wow did Wally actually block a shot??
> 
> If that was Diener he must have a 2 inch vertical


lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why isn't Brown playing Smith more? Doesn't make sense


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

nice play by West


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

OMG! LeBron makes shots at the buzzer with STYLE!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Holy **** Lebron.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a crazy dunk


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ stroking the J. Nice to see the lead being pushed back up again.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good aggressiveness by LBJ to start the 3rd


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damn, my internet was out all morning. It just came up again finally.

Lebron is playing better today than he did the last two games.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Uh oh lebron's feeling it again


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron got fouled on that last 3.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Pacers call time-out after the LBJ asssault and West making the lay up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Lebron has just been getting in some serious hot streaks lately

Hopefully he can keep that going in the playoffs. 1 or 2 games of that and that's how we knock off Det/Bos in a series


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lol Lebron mad at granger for hitting 2 threes in a row.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Come on Delonte, you can't make that pass.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on Wallace finish that. Man why is Brown playing him so much?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Come on Wallace finish that. Man why is Brown playing him so much?


Brown is like that. Wallace is the new Snow


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pacers getting away with a lot this quarter


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, that report on Z's back doesn't sound very good.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Brown is like that. Wallace is the new Snow


I figured he could still make layups but now it's killing this team as Lebron feeds bigs easily and the offense dies out there when your guy makes a good pass and nothing comes from it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron just dominant today


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pacers hacking away with no call


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WTF happened to Wally's shot?

He just looks awful


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Man, Wally is sooo nervous out there.

Pacers hitting every outside shot.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Man, Wally is sooo nervous out there.
> 
> Pacers hitting every outside shot.


Can anyone get Wally's stats since becoming a Cavalier! 

I at least like Delonte West statline!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

It's not looking good...Lebron needs to get back in quickly.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Time to bring Lebron back in

This team still seems to be 100% reliant on him....


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Now that the game is tight, the Cavs fall back on Lebron ball with no player movement :azdaja:


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

At least Lebron gets the guys some looks. All we can hope is that they don't brick them. Pacers shooting 45%, Cavs shooting 39%...AV, Wally and Djones shooting a combined 7-28!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wally finally hits


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wally for 3. Big shot


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Flip trying to stick it to us late


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Flip "chucker" Murray killing us right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Come to think of it, we don't really have all that many mentally tough players on this team. Mostly Lebron, but not really anyone else. That's why they all stand around and watch while he wins the game for them.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

GREAT D by Lebron there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Big play by Joe Smith


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Joe Smith was such a great addition


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Troy Murphy is a crazy good midrange shooter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Pacers are just on fire in the 2nd half 

We're lucky to have built such a lead


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Boy am I really missing Drew Gooden right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Joe Smith another great play

Good to see him getting 4th qtr minutes


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Boy am I really missing Drew Gooden right now.


:lol:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron bailing us out again


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Pacers hitting everything


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

good D there by Wally


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Pacers are just shooting ridiculously well


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, the Pacers just get in these zones where they don't miss.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron goes down but it looks like just a bruise in the thigh so he'll be fine (those hurt like crazy though)


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I didn't see him get hit. Maybe he pulled something?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

cramp, Jeff Phelps says.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't like the give it to Lebron offense near the end, but after possessions like that I can understand why we do it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man I can't believe this is a 5 pt game.

The Pacers are just unconscious, we need to win this game in regulation for sure


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I don't like the give it to Lebron offense near the end, but after possessions like that I can understand why we do it.


Everyone else is scared to make plays down the stretch. We need Boobie back 

Bad call there, Andy drew the charge


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

They changed the call. 

Wait, jump ball? What the hell kind of call was that?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

huge play by Lebron winning that jump ball against Foster.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron would probably win a jump ball against anyone in the league


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Lebron would probably win a jump ball against anyone in the league


He just wanted it more.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron has 38pts? Didn't even realize it

Man he is putting up some monster scoring numbers


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

By the way, Andy has played a beastly game today.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

M-v-p M-v-p


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damnit I missed this game. I thought it was going to be in the evening. Not at 1pm. Who the hell plays at 1pm on a Saturday?

BULL****!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

One final comments; I have a real problem with Wally seeing so much time in the 4th over Devin Brown in the fourth


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Even considering how well Wally finished in the fourth?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I have no problem . As well as devins playing hes made some retarded plays that absolutely piss me off. and he was shooting 38% from the field the entire year. The law of averages will even itself out and wally finished the 4th really well


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Wally will settle down...it's not like the Larry Hughes situation, who was never a good shooter to begin with. He had a career avg of 40% and all the sudden we expect him to shoot 45-46%...not likely to happen.

On the other hand, Wally has been regarded as one of the best shooters in the league for quite some time. His career shooting percentages don't lie...he is a good shooter, he just needs to snap out of his slump.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

plus he has the fastest release ive ever seen lol. That ball comes out soo fast


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

yeah, I'm sure the guy's automatic in practice. He just needs to calm down during the games and get over his excitment of this new situation.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wally +/- was -11
Brown's was +13!!!


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

But pioneer how long do you think Devin will keep hitting 3s at a sick clip. Not long IMO.. the law of averages always works out variance only lasts for so long


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> But pioneer how long do you think Devin will keep hitting 3s at a sick clip. Not long IMO.. the *law of averages *always works out variance only lasts for so long


That law only works for Larry! haha


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> But pioneer how long do you think Devin will keep hitting 3s at a sick clip. Not long IMO.. the law of averages always works out variance only lasts for so long


What I like about Devin though is that he actually attacks the basket as well, he just doesn't live and die with the 3. I don't think he's that great of a player but he's smart and makes the most out of posessions (i..e no dumb shots, attacks the basket when he has the chance, shoots when wide open, etc.). His D is not that great

Wally on the other hand I haven't seen anything: I see a guy who rushes everything, bricks wide open shots, and is a poor defender. He apparently has a lot of admirers for looking pissed when he screws up and running hard but so far he's been easily the worst of the 4 players we've picked up. Does that mean I would boot him to the bench now? No I would obvsiosly give him plenty of time to see if he can get his shooting percentage up and plus we're short with Boobie and Sasha out. That being said I'd rather go with Devin Brown right now for the majority of minutes particularly in games where his shot *is *falling.


----------

